# fancy feast



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i bought some fancy feast from costco yesterday, the seafood variety box, canned....

what are your opinions about this food?

my cat sure likes it, probably more than any other food i have feed him


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

Read the ingredients. The fact alone that they use "meat by-products" as an ingredient keeps me away. Meat can be any animal, and by-products can be meat in any condition or cut down to dead, decaying, diseased, etc. animals.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

This is from the "Classic Cod, Sole & Shrimp Feast"


> Cod, liver, meat by-products, fish, fish broth, sole, shrimp, artificial and natural flavors, guar gum, added color (Red 3 and other color), calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, salt, zinc sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, niacin, manganese sulfate, calcium pantothenate, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, biotin, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, potassium iodide.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I would strongly suggest reading this thread :

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...inks-why-canned-better-than-all-dry-diet.html

I'm still new here on the forums, and I don't want to start harping on good vs bad food, since I'm still learning myself. However, there is a wealth of information here on these forums about all types of diets for your cat. I hope you kept your receipt though, as that food is not very good for your cat.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

the writing on the cans is too small for my poor eyes....agree, meat-by products in not a good thing.......my cat sure likes the taste


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

the writing on the cans is too small for my poor eyes....agree, meat-by products in not a good thing.......my cat sure likes the taste


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

ronss said:


> the writing on the cans is too small for my poor eyes....agree, meat-by products in not a good thing.......my cat sure likes the taste


Fancy Feast is like McDonald's for us. We LOVE the taste, but it's not very good for us at all. If I were you, I would just finish the case as you research a bit more. You can always make a more educated decision later.

Good luck!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've heard FF referred to as "kitty crack"....warning it can be addictive! I used to keep a couple of cans on hand in case a cat got sick and/or went off its food. Few can resist FF.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, it seems like a lot of people have said once they start them on Fancy Feast it's really hard to get them off of it.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok ~ the by products isn't great but heck there are some high priced foods out there that have this as well.

NOW ~ the REALLY dangerous thing about Fancy feast can be found later down the line of ingredients:

menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity)

This stuff is HORRIBLE. The FDA has banned this as it is toxic. The World Health Organization and many other countries have completely banned it out of everything.

What do our great and wonderful pet food companies do?! Oh its toxic to humans? SOOOO what about pets, they will eat it ~ they will eat anything.

Google that substance and you will have millions of pages to read about. The stuff is TOXIC even by FDA standards and pet foods still pack it in there <sigh>


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Yea, more than anything else, I would be worried about this.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't realize how extremely bad Fancy Feast was.  I haven't bought Fancy Feast in a while, nor Friskies. 

Now Misa is on a wellness and Nature Variety canned diet and I must say for the Nature Variety or whatever it's called, she would meow for more and for the Wellness too.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Just in case anyone is reading their cat food to see if it has this stuff in it,
it is marketed under many different names
menadione derivatives- menadione sodium bisulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite, menadione dimethylprimidinol sulfate, menadione dimethylprimidinol sulfite or menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite, often listed as "a source of vitamin K activity" or "vitamin K supplement".


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Also 'sodium bisulfate' or 'menadione' by itself.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls eat Fancy Feast. I'm trying to switch them over to better food, but it's hard. In the meantime, my girls are in perfect health.

And my girls aren't alone, there are LOTS of members here who feed FF and their cats are just fine. Like my vet says, sometimes the best food for your cat is what they'll actually _eat_.

Don't be too distressed, feeding FF is healthier than dry food. And there are some FF flavors that beat other "good brands" for ingredients. Cinderella's favorite, the flaked shrimp, is rated higher than most better brands. 

Hard to get cats off fish-flavored food, too, though.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I sometimes feed my babies Fancy Feast as well. I much rather feed them Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Wellness, and some others. In order to keep me and my cats afloat, I must work overtime which is not always available. If you must buy Fancy feast I try to stick to the 'classic' flavors which are gluten free. No wheat, corn, etc. They are listed here: www.felinediabetes.com/glutenfree


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Marie is horrible!!!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't want anyone to think I am coming down on owners who feed stuff like FF, not at all.

I am frustrated with pet food companies as they are my enemy #1 at this current moment. Why must they add a poison to food? There are many foods that don't use this stuff. To me it seems NOT adding it would save them money. Instead they insist on adding this poison to pet food.

It ticks me off frankly and it has nothing to do with customers and everything to do with the company.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

praline said:


> Just in case anyone is reading their cat food to see if it has this stuff in it,
> it is marketed under many different names
> menadione derivatives- menadione sodium bisulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite, menadione dimethylprimidinol sulfate, menadione dimethylprimidinol sulfite or menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite, often listed as "a source of vitamin K activity" or "vitamin K supplement".


from what i have read , its not recommended by some experts ......fda has not banned it, thats why its used....there is proven facts that i causes problems long term

The Dog Food Project - Menadione (Vitamin K3)

i usually feed wellness turkey, turkey and salmon, and it looks like the stuff is not in there food


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like that website and get some really good stuff from it but it has been around for years and needs an update on certain subjects.
Menadione - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_menadione supplements are banned by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration_ (FDA) because of their potential toxicity.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Menadione supplements have been banned in human supplements because of the large amount used. Menadione is one of those products where there are known issues with large quantities, but there is no indication that there is a problem with the small quantities used in pet foods. The FDA has not banned it for use in pet foods, but they have put out a document defining acceptable amounts and types of Vitamin K that can be used. 

I'm not saying I advocate the stuff, but at this point there is no proof that the small amounts used in pet foods are harmful. I think it's better to avoid it, how many times do they come out later and say oops we thought it was safe but it's not. There are many foods out there without it so it's easy to keep it out of our pet's diet. But I think the "this stuff is killing our pets" approach is alarmist.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

If you really want to know the ins'n'out of the cat food industry...become a IUI inspector and see what really goes into the feed.

The one problem with canned food is it is mixed in vat batches and ingredients are not "fed" into the mixture but added in one swoop...this can lead to uneven amounts of minerals/whatever in each individual can...see...the percentages you see on the can are what is divided by the batch.....all legal in the labelling...but the actual wet food in each can can have a variance with the added substances....and this is where alot of problem go.

As far as health....well...I am going to say this....I have a very active neice...one who was eating junk up through her twenties without gaining weight or seeming tired...but as she got older....the bad food began to show in her system and the health issues began to show.

It was over time that the food was able to overcome her resistance to any negativity to the health...but with such saturation of horrid fuel to the body....it finally began to break down...now she has kidney/bladder/thyroid problems and in her early 30s' she is now having to deal with issues....and this is how I think poor cat food attacks a cat...over time...slowly killing the good health so no one really notices or associates it with the food they feed...yet they wonder how precious suddenly develops a kidney/bladder/thyroid/blood issue after all these years of good care and vet visits...it is the long term feeding of food not suited to cats that is the issue.

And being a cattle farmer who also had pigs/chickens for personal slaughter...those meat-by-products....would not even be fed raw to my cats...I know what they really'n'truly are and how they are rendered....not suited for dogs either....just my opinion though.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Menadione supplements have been banned in human supplements because of the large amount used. Menadione is one of those products where there are known issues with large quantities, but there is no indication that there is a problem with the small quantities used in pet foods. The FDA has not banned it for use in pet foods, but they have put out a document defining acceptable amounts and types of Vitamin K that can be used.
> 
> I'm not saying I advocate the stuff, but at this point there is no proof that the small amounts used in pet foods are harmful. I think it's better to avoid it, how many times do they come out later and say oops we thought it was safe but it's not. There are many foods out there without it so it's easy to keep it out of our pet's diet. But I think the "this stuff is killing our pets" approach is alarmist.


:thumb


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

one begins to wonder if there is really a good canned food out there. :catmilk


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

It is why I started making my own...that is for sure.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

In my opinion the problem is the average pet owner believes they're buying a healthy premium product, when it isn't any better then any other mass marketed pet food.
Right now I'm trying to wean my cat off Fancy Feast dry, I used to feed them Fancy Feast dry mixed with Meow Mix, I've determined the Meow Mix was making Chiquita barf.
I'm now giving her a coffee scoop of Fancy Feast Dry with a scoop of Natural Balance dry on top, she's eating it but seems able to eat the Fancy Feast and leave the good stuff behind.
I'm also experimenting with other super premium canned foods trying to find something that she loves.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, just like human food.... I don't think any 'convenience food' is going to be as good as or as healthy as homemade but there are going to be some that are better for you than others.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Well, just like human food.... I don't think any 'convenience food' is going to be as good as or as healthy as homemade


You obviously never had my cooking lololol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What if I had left my cats with Marie to babysit and she had given them Fancy Feast? WHAT THEN?!?!?!?!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They'd be fine. My dirty little secret? They don't actually eat FF. My cats are little Garfields, we all eat lasagna.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There's that picture again...it should be illegal!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

marie73 said:


> They'd be fine. My dirty little secret? They don't actually eat FF. My cats are little Garfields, we all eat lasagna.


I have just come up for adoption....lol.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a Fancy Feast lasagna.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Darnit, now I want to make lasagna.......


----------

